# X-47B make its first catapult take-off



## cupper (1 Dec 2012)

*Watch the X-47B make its first catapult take-off
The pilotless aircraft needs to prove that it's up to the rigors of the kind of slingshot launch that it can expect soon from an aircraft carrier.*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57556476-76/watch-the-x-47b-make-its-first-catapult-take-off/



> OK, so it was on dry land, not on an aircraft carrier. But first steps are first steps.
> 
> On Thursday, the U.S. Navy carried out its first-ever steam catapult launch of the X-47B Unmanned Combat Air System -- see the video embedded below -- and was apparently quite happy with the way things turned out. Before the UCAS demonstrator can make an actual take-off from a carrier, it needs to show that it can handle the unique rigors of being flung slingshot-style into the air instead of making a more leisurely jaunt down a runway.
> 
> ...



Photos and video at link.


----------



## Kirkhill (2 Dec 2012)

Where's the tail for the tail hook?

If the F35 has trouble grabbing a wire that thing is with its short fuselage that beastie is never going to be able to land on a carrier.  >


----------

